# Sony A9 Fails to Impress With Canon 300mm & 400mm Big White Lenses



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 26, 2017)

```
<iframe width="728" height="409" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/5TSCjUlQsjE" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe><span id="pty_trigger"></span>
<div style="font-size:0px;height:0px;line-height:0px;margin:0;padding:0;clear:both"></div>
```


----------



## BeenThere (Jun 26, 2017)

Looks like lens functionality is limited by adapter speed. Come on Sony, use an EF mount.


----------



## justmy2cents (Jun 26, 2017)

BeenThere said:


> Looks like lens functionality is limited by adapter speed. Come on Sony, use an EF mount.



Come on, Canon, you are not going to develop a proper FF mirrorless camera anyway, so team up with Sony and develop a proper EF Adapter for the Sony cameras.


----------



## Neutral (Jun 26, 2017)

Issue is that these tests were done with adapters having old FW which was not supporting a9.
There was another thread Canon lenses on A9 : http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=32774.0
I shared there my experience and mentioned number of issues that I thought was due to old firmware not yet supporting a9. Also mentioned this video there as well.
And finally (just today) Metabones published new FW v.0.57 for a9 support.
http://metabones.com/article/of/EF-E_Firmware_Win
New FW supports up 10 fps in AF-C mode and wider focusing points coverage area which was limited with old FW.
_"Added autofocus support during high speed and medium speed continuous drive (up to 10fps) on Sony A9 ("Green" mode only). Experiment with the "Priority Set in AF-C" setting for the best compromise between hit rate and frame rate for your shooting style. Overall performance depends on lens used. The camera does not use hunting while tracking is in operation"_
Will test soon Matabones adapter with new FW on A9 with my Canon lenses and will share results .
Hope this will perform better than with previous FW version.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 26, 2017)

justmy2cents said:


> Come on, Canon, you are not going to develop a proper FF mirrorless camera anyway



Oh, I'm sure they will. When they believe doing so is in their best interests.


----------



## Besisika (Jun 26, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> justmy2cents said:
> 
> 
> > Come on, Canon, you are not going to develop a proper FF mirrorless camera anyway
> ...


Since we are guessing, I am sure they are not going to do that. That would open a door to many camp changers.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 26, 2017)

I'm still waiting for the posts which complain that Canon cripples their lenses so they won't work with new Sony models.


----------



## Jopa (Jun 26, 2017)

Recently saw a 600/4 test, it's actually much much worse. I'm not sure if the new firmware helps or not, but compared to a 1dx2 + Canon lenses, the A9 + Canon lenses is a major downgrade. It should be used with native Sony lenses imho.


----------



## Mikehit (Jun 26, 2017)

justmy2cents said:


> BeenThere said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like lens functionality is limited by adapter speed. Come on Sony, use an EF mount.
> ...



I am not sure it is the mount. Apparently Sony A mount lenses used with an adapter are also compromised.


----------



## tron (Jun 27, 2017)

This is it! I believe Sony is ******* ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Fatalv (Jun 27, 2017)

So let me get this straight... A camera body is used with a metabones adapter that's not yet designed to work with it and it fails to impress?

In other news... the sky is still blue, water is still wet, and the sun is warm.

I'd be much more interested to see how it performs once metabones has a proper firmware for it.


----------



## Larsskv (Jun 27, 2017)

Banding issue with the A9: https://youtu.be/zv1JCHfXDdY


----------



## Mikehit (Jun 27, 2017)

Fatalv said:


> So let me get this straight... A camera body is used with a metabones adapter that's not yet designed to work with it and it fails to impress?
> 
> In other news... the sky is still blue, water is still wet, and the sun is warm.
> 
> I'd be much more interested to see how it performs once metabones has a proper firmware for it.



Your cynicism is well founded. But the way the Sony afficionados have been raving about this camera being a 1Dx2 killer, you would think it had all bases covered. The fact is that the market at which this camera is aimed needs a lot of long telephotos and especially those at f2.8 and f4, and given that Sony makes no such lenses in E mount, it was about time someone brought the discussion back down to earth.


----------



## tron (Jun 27, 2017)

Larsskv said:


> Banding issue with the A9: https://youtu.be/zv1JCHfXDdY


Really ******* (OK at least ******* to be firmware updated...) ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Mikehit (Jun 27, 2017)

Larsskv said:


> Banding issue with the A9: https://youtu.be/zv1JCHfXDdY



As soon as I saw that I was reminded of this thread:

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=30990.0

It does not seem exactly the same but maybe this is arising because there have not been any real advances in sensor technology for some time and they are pushing it to the limits and IME in other areas of technology this means you unearth situations where weird things happen.


----------



## Fatalv (Jun 27, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> Fatalv said:
> 
> 
> > So let me get this straight... A camera body is used with a metabones adapter that's not yet designed to work with it and it fails to impress?
> ...



It's been a long day, apologies if the sarcasm came off too cynical  I agree though, the hype is a little ridiculous. The A9 seems to be a great camera that's missing a lens lineup to complement it.


----------



## tron (Jun 28, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> Fatalv said:
> 
> 
> > So let me get this straight... A camera body is used with a metabones adapter that's not yet designed to work with it and it fails to impress?
> ...


+10000000000000000


----------



## Jopa (Jun 28, 2017)

Fatalv said:


> Mikehit said:
> 
> 
> > Fatalv said:
> ...



Yep, that's a minor thing, since nobody needs lenses anyway


----------



## tron (Jun 29, 2017)

Jopa said:


> Fatalv said:
> 
> 
> > Mikehit said:
> ...


 ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Fatalv (Jun 29, 2017)

Jopa said:


> Fatalv said:
> 
> 
> > Mikehit said:
> ...



Indeed. It's a strange move by Sony, IMHO. I expect they must have lenses on the way, but who knows


----------



## aceflibble (Jun 30, 2017)

Having used the α9 with a couple of adapted Canon long lenses myself (400mm f/5.6L, 500mm f/4L IS II), I can't say this matches up to my experience. It all worked perfectly for me, and better than my 7D, 7DmkII, and 1DX.
(Granted I do not have a 1DXmkII, and I'm not going to buy a 1DXmkII as long as the mkI is still fully working, nor am I going to rent one at the same time as an α9 just for internet cred.)

Maybe they used out of date firmware or maybe their lenses are a bit sketchy or something, I don't know. All I know is I gave it a similar trial and it all worked near-perfectly for me. The only problems I had were the balance in the hand/lack of vertical grip available to me, and the battery life draining that bit faster than anticipated. (Though still lasted longer than the α7 line or my Fuji mirrorless cameras.) But that's standard for mirrorless and is more subjective than anything; plenty of people would, I'm sure, appreciate a smaller body, and I'm just one of those weirdos who wants camera bodies to be always be as large as possible. (I grew up on large format and hand-holding 6x7 MF, so go figure.)

And I really don't understand why people have to make this such a pissing contest. They're just products, people; products made by large corporations. If one of them works the way you need, great. If it doesn't, well maybe the next version will, or maybe the whole product line just isn't for you. Maybe firmware will fix issues. You don't 'win' anything by a product you don't own not meeting your requirements, or failing to improve over something else you own.


----------

